# Nokia N8:Will You W8 For It??? Cybernautes



## tarundham (Sep 14, 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]General[/FONT]*​         [FONT=&quot]2G Network[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 [/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]3G Network[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1700 / 2100 / 1900[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Announced[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]2010, April[/FONT]
             [FONT=&quot]Status[/FONT]
         [FONT=&quot]Coming soon. Exp. release 2010,   October[/FONT]

Read More At:CyBeR nAuTéS: Nokia N8:Will You W8 For It???


----------



## desiibond (Sep 14, 2010)

nah. It's literally blown away by Droid X superiority in h/w and s/w. so, am waiting for droid X's GSM variant


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 14, 2010)

well as a Nokia loyalist I am awaiting its release. Will plan to buy only after reading first hand experiences of the owners (honestly I do not trust reviews on the most of the tech sites on the web as most of them are biased!)


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 14, 2010)

Seems kind of a letdown from the 600 Mhz ARM A8 processor that, N900 had...
Let's see... (I'd think apart from the camera, everything else might feel outdated... )

Still for 24k, (Its earlier price guesstimation, now it seems to have increased to 28k  ) , it would still have been a much better buy over the likes of Satio. (for pure camera lovers, in fact, a friend of mine bought the Satio just for the camera.. )


----------



## suyash_123 (Sep 14, 2010)

+1 for Nokia N8

See New MOdels from Nokia In Market E7,C6-01,C7.


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 14, 2010)

Suyash, what desiibond and Hrithan2020 are trying to say is that Nokia is still miles behind when it comes to better hardware. Maybe it is Nokia's policy to keep lower spec h/w to keep the cost of a handset lower.

Whichever Nokia model you pick from the market, its h/w config will be lower than the iPhone4, latest Motorola, Samsung and HTC handsets (but for a simple reason that Android/iOS4 need more processing power thus more juice) 

What I am waiting for is the first hand experience of ppl. Whether is it really slow while carrying out day to days task.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 14, 2010)

I would have loved it but the UI is fail....it looks 80% same as old symbian...same icons


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 15, 2010)

@sujoyp,
Nokia still seems to play it safe. (their reasoning being that a majority of their user base would be familiar with the old layouts/icons...).

@gagan07,
Them sporting a 400-600 Mhz ARM A8 processor wouldn't have worried me. (considering that clock-for-clock, A8-based processors are,almost 80% faster than the ancient ARM11 processor, should also mean that it would be much more power-efficient.)

Sticking to a lower-clocked A8 would have been a much better idea, if they were aiming to lower power consumption, thus making the battery life higher. 

Maybe, their intention is to target the mainstream market, after all?. (lnitially pricing the phone high to cash-in on the hype, then aggressively lowering the prices, 3-4 months after launch.)


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 15, 2010)

@Hrithan2020 yaah u r right that ....but if u have ever used sonyericsson phones u would easily see the animated effects and 3d icons...Symbain phones r soo dull with poor animations and plain icons..

Nokia always target the mainstream that is the reason for their huge sales...
if they price it at 24k now...it will be best to get it after 6 months at 18k with firmware updates


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 15, 2010)

@sujoyp,
I agree that (well, at least for me), the icons/layouts seem dull. I was just citing one of the reasons Nokia says it wants to stick to it. (Also, considering the anemic CPU-GPU's their predecessors spotted, it might be justified.)

 Maybe, even now,(Nokia N8) with its reasonably powerful GPU, a more 3-D centric attractive UI, unless properly coded to use GPU, might have performed slow. Also, considering that there are lots of lower-end phones which may sport even more pitiful CPU-GPU combo, may not have been able to keep up with it. 

Overall, a fast and snappy UI, should be preferred over a great-looking,but extremely slow one. So, if that indeed were the case, Nokia's decision makes sense.

I too think that at 24k, and with further price reductions after, it'll have really good sales ,at least in India. (where there still are lots of users who prefer only Nokia phones).
But, at Rs 28k (its rumoured price now), it might be a tough sell to some.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 15, 2010)

@28k its not a good buy...there r much powerful mobiles costing less then that...
I know people had bought N97 for 33k and cried later ...

I would say again its better not to buy the N8's 1st lot coz it would be definitely buggy(like all the symbian OS) and would need firmware updates later...better wait for 2-3 months


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah, but for Nokia to regain its foothold in the high-end market, it needs  to be good enough on debut itself. (Maybe, that's why it took so long for them, to release a 12 MP mobile ? )


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2010)

N8 looks good...& in camera department it beats hell lot frm others phones...
hardware wise i cant comment.....coz HTC is using the best hw.....
1GHz snapdragon processor.....wow


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 16, 2010)

agree with both of u.at 31K (converted to INR) N8 will not be a good choice at all.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 17, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> N8 looks good...& in camera department it beats hell lot frm others phones...
> hardware wise i cant comment.....coz HTC is using the best hw.....
> 1GHz snapdragon processor.....wow


 
FYI, Samsung is having the best hardware wise (CPU+GPU), with their Galaxy S lineup, Epic 4G. 

The newer Snapdragon processors, which the HTC Desire HD is sporting should come second. (Adreno 205- reportedly been several times faster than Adreno 200, which the older ones had)

@gagan007,
Where did you get that info? The unlocked price for Nokia N8 is 549 USD, which would come to below Rs 26k. If it is Rs 31k, it may prove a tough ask for even some Nokia fans ?  

Btw, Nokia E7 (unfortunately not going to be released this year, it seems), looks great, doesn't it ?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2010)

E7,C7 all r great but y didnt nokia put  autofocus in their cams...SE vivaz have focus even in videos

The new mobiles look great...but what about meego and symbian 4 OS...no announcement for that


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 17, 2010)

I read this article:
*mashable.com/2010/09/08/nokia-n8-coming-september/ and found that it is priced at $662 (which may not be accurately assumed to be launched in India with the price band but I just guessed)...

Moreover, I think it is further delayed in UK...
Top10.com » News » Nokia N8 release date delayed again


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 17, 2010)

@sujoyp,
Are you sure? In the previews, and specs sheet, both E7 and C7 sports autofocus in their cams.

Also, regarding the focus in videos, Nokia N8 comes with Active Hyper Focal Distance system,which supposedly, is better than the continuous auto focus on Vivaz. (Except probably at  close distances)

It seems that both Meego and Symbian 4, is long way in the offing. I am expecting to see, Meego devices, only by the time Intel Menlow (32 nm, full SOC) processors come out...


----------



## suyash_123 (Sep 17, 2010)

My god!!!
Again N8 is Postponed!!!

What the Hell Nokia is doing?
It is already to late ........

and when they will launch And came to India There will be a new phones from Other vendors having Superior Configuration

Like 12Mp cam Flash and etc.

Nokia Will Lose there Power and share In smart-phone market!! if they repetesdly do this......


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> @sujoyp,
> Are you sure? In the previews, and specs sheet, both E7 and C7 sports autofocus in their cams.
> 
> Also, regarding the focus in videos, Nokia N8 comes with Active Hyper Focal Distance system,which supposedly, is better than the continuous auto focus on Vivaz. (Except probably at  close distances)



What I read in gsmarena article about hands-on of E7 and C7 are



> The Nokia E7 highlights list  continue with an 8MP camera with dual-LED flash, 720p video capture, and  16GB of built-in storage. Unfortunately though, it turned out that the  promising shooter is lacking autofocus, which takes some of the fun out.





> Much like the E7 however, Nokia  C7 lacks autofocus and relies on the so-called full-focus (or extended  depth of field) instead. Yet this doesn't allow photographing objects  that a less than a meter away from the camera so it's by far not the  real thing.



And yes N8 is definitely better then Vivaz in every aspect...


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks, sujoyp. Guess some of the sites, have their info wrong..

It is quite sad, that Nokia N8 was delayed, not because it will be bested by any competitor.(don't think there'd be any other comparable 12 MP camera coming from its competitors at least this quarter). It means that the possibility of it being a polished,smooth relatively bug-free device at its launch should be even lower 

So,we can expect basically a slightly buggy, though extremely good camera phone, which probably is much better than N97, but no where near competition, at launch....

@gagan007,
The price , I found, was the US Price. Am surprised, there is such a huge difference in prices between UK and US..Hm..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 17, 2010)

There wont be a similar phone this quarter but there would be one with SE's xmos lens,1080p recording and 12.2 cam by Jan.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 17, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> There wont be a similar phone this quarter but there would be one with SE's xmos lens,1080p recording and 12.2 cam by Jan.


 
That's news to me!! Thanks. Impressive, I should say, though of no use to me. (That means the processor for this mobile, should also be quite good,
unlike the N8's, I guess) 

I searched and couldn't find any details regarding this phone. I am surprised that it  doesn't seem in the news..(In fact, apart from HTC saying to expect 1080p recording capable tablets and smartphones in the latter half of 2011, I hadn't read anything regarding it)


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2010)

SE news is still in rumor stage...I can give u links
Sony Ericsson prepping 1.2GHz Android smartphone with 12MP camera & 1080p video? | My Tech Logs

Sony Ericsson prepping 1.2GHz Android smartphone with 12MP camera & 1080p video? | Xperia X10 Blog

But treat it as a rumor for now


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the link


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 18, 2010)

@sujop- Thats X11. SE's Win 7 phone with 1.2 ghz proccy. The blog seems ill informed. The X12 or the X10 successor shall have a OMAP4440 1.5ghz processor with 1080p recording and 12.2 mp cam and a 720p screen.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 18, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> @sujop- Thats X11. SE's Win 7 phone with 1.2 ghz proccy. The blog seems ill informed. The X12 or the X10 successor shall have a OMAP4440 1.5ghz processor with 1080p recording and 12.2 mp cam and a 720p screen.



hey link please...I would love to see it...I hope all goes well for SE


----------



## nikhilpai (Sep 18, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> There wont be a similar phone this quarter but there would be one with SE's xmos lens,1080p recording and 12.2 cam by Jan.



And it would be running Android 1.6 ???


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 22, 2010)

@nikhilpai- Nope. It will be having Android 2.1 when all other HTC and Samsung devices will be having Android 3.0  and then SE will promise to bring Android 2.2 in the second half of 2012


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 22, 2010)

hey SE already said that its working on a android gaming phone for next year which will have gingerbread AKA android 3


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 22, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> @28k its not a good buy...there r much powerful mobiles costing less then that...
> I know people had bought N97 for 33k and cried later ...
> 
> I would say again its better not to buy the N8's 1st lot coz it would be definitely buggy(like all the symbian OS) and would need firmware updates later...better wait for 2-3 months



Not sure about you guys, why there is still some lame about N8, but I already booked (preorder ) it and according to me it's worth than iPhone 

God knows when Nokia gonna ship this master piece 

I am waiting...waiting


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 23, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> Not sure about you guys, why there is still some lame about N8, but I already booked (preorder ) it and according to me it's worth than iPhone
> 
> God knows when Nokia gonna ship this master piece
> 
> I am waiting...waiting



Neeraj I am not against N8 but dont u remember the blunders Nokia made when It 1st released N95, 5800 & N97....then after 2-3 months they released updates and made it right...

BTW how much cost r u expecting for N8??


----------



## pulsar_swift (Sep 23, 2010)

I am not buying any of these phones until we get 3G in INDIA. Till then my 5800 will do the honours


----------



## GERMZ (Sep 23, 2010)

Having tried out the N8 , i can say that you should not worry about the 600 MHz processor as most of the work on the device is being done by the GPU. The GPU on the N8 is the fastest in the world right now. Even faster than that of the iPhone 4.

The camera is simply AMAZING ! I'm definitely waiting for it


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2010)

GERMZ said:


> Having tried out the N8 , i can say that you should not worry about the 600 MHz processor as most of the work on the device is being done by the GPU. The GPU on the N8 is the fastest in the world right now. Even faster than that of the iPhone 4.
> The camera is simply AMAZING ! I'm definitely waiting for it


fastest..is it so..which GPU is used in it???
wat abt samsung,HTC then...


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 23, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> I am not buying any of these phones until we get 3G in INDIA. Till then my 5800 will do the honours



what are you talking about...we have got 3G long time back...I am using BSNL 3G for close to a year now. 


Neeraj, what sujoyp said is absolutely right. We should rather wait for atleast 3-4 months. But I guess you have already ordered. Did you pay the price (or a part of it by chance)? If not, then good


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 23, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Neeraj I am not against N8 but dont u remember the blunders Nokia made when It 1st released N95, 5800 & N97....then after 2-3 months they released updates and made it right...
> 
> BTW how much cost r u expecting for N8??



Ya, I know it brother but I think Nokia has learn from the mistakes. I think it gonna cost 28-29k initially then after few months the prices will go down just like N900.

BTW: I am planning to sell my 5800xm soon.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 23, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> hey SE already said that its working on a android gaming phone for next year which will have gingerbread AKA android 3


 
Yeah, which will likely be either delayed, or be released in Q4(maybe Dec 2011) by which time, smartphones with honeycomb might be common 




GERMZ said:


> Having tried out the N8 , i can say that you should not worry about the 600 MHz processor as most of the work on the device is being done by the GPU. The GPU on the N8 is the fastest in the world right now. Even faster than that of the iPhone 4.
> 
> The camera is simply AMAZING ! I'm definitely waiting for it


 
?? Overall, the Samsung Galaxy S's Power VR SGX 540 still beats it. AFAIK, the newer Adreno 205 which comes with the HTC Desire HD and Z also are faster than iPhone 4's ..


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 23, 2010)

here is a picture of comparision of N8 with Galaxy S, Ipad and Lg mobile...check it out...N8 is very good in graphic processing

Imageshack - 47982663.jpg


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 23, 2010)

N8 has broadcom BCM 2727 application processor as gpu - google it ..its better than the one in Iphone 4 but slower than the one in Galaxy S - the powervr sgx 540 one. But the point is its pretty good for N8


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 23, 2010)

yogi7272 said:


> N8 has broadcom BCM 2727 application processor as gpu - google it ..its better than the one in Iphone 4 but slower than the one in Galaxy S - the powervr sgx 540 one. But the point is its pretty good for N8


  
*www.curiouscat.org/Steve/Media/2727-PB01-R.pdf

The iPhone is better at textures by a noticeable margin than the N8 but seems worse at skinning and lighting.

Caveat: There are quite a few Extensions and optimizations for the Iphone 4 when compared to the N8

Results page and large images

*img412.imageshack.us/i/47982663.jpg/

*www.glbenchmark.com/result.jsp


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 24, 2010)

Nokia N8 Compared with Galaxy S

Overall, Galaxy S still beats it.(So, far from the fastest GPU in the world)

Edit: Hadn't noticed the previous post.Seems like we both have the same source


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 24, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Nokia N8 Compared with Galaxy S
> 
> Overall, Galaxy S still beats it.(So, far from the fastest GPU in the world)
> 
> Edit: Hadn't noticed the previous post.Seems like we both have the same source



lol..yes it's. Galaxy S has the best GPU and the best phone people playing with. Go for it rather than N8 coz it wont be the best as per the budget.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah, but the thing is, AFAIK there is no use right now of having such powerful GPU (apart from 1-2 games), without the OS natively taking advantage of it.ie. lack of H/W acceleration (which might be one of the main reasons why scrolling and such other operations are not v.smooth sometimes, asides from the poor FS issue)

But, hopefully in Nokia N8 it is made use of properly


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 24, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Yeah, but the thing is, AFAIK there is no use right now of having such powerful GPU (apart from 1-2 games), without the OS natively taking advantage of it.ie. lack of H/W acceleration (which might be one of the main reasons why scrolling and such other operations are not v.smooth sometimes, asides from the poor FS issue)
> 
> But, hopefully in Nokia N8 it is made use of properly



As per the feedback, N8 uses the GPU in every applications and menu scrolling etc. Let's hope it is upto the mark.

BTW: N8 games already available for download in forums and I am collecting those , every game is around 160mb. I have seen few videos of these games running with multiple apps -no lags or hangs at all


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah, heard that. But, videos hardly tell the full story. But, hope everything runs smooth and all, when N8 comes out


----------



## pulsar_swift (Sep 25, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> what are you talking about...we have got 3G long time back...I am using BSNL 3G for close to a year now.
> 
> 
> Neeraj, what sujoyp said is absolutely right. We should rather wait for atleast 3-4 months. But I guess you have already ordered. Did you pay the price (or a part of it by chance)? If not, then good



Brother BSNL 3G is not there in PUNE. More over i can never move to BSNL.
Waiting for VODAFONE 3G. If not AIRTEL 3G.

I tried opening the homepage of BSNL 3G. @ *www.bsnl.co.in/service/3G/3GHomepage.htm It is down. The site could be temporarily unavailable.
Thats the sorry state of BSNL. No offence meant.


----------



## yogi7272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Someone just said 3G here ?  I am using MTNL 3G here in navi mumbai with speed of around 450-500 kbps, a bit low for 3G but much better than those of Airtel Edge connection. I am very happy with its performance on Galaxy S. Hard to go back to edge connection after you have been used to 3G


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 26, 2010)

yogi7272 said:


> Someone just said 3G here ?  I am using MTNL 3G here in navi mumbai with speed of around 450-500 kbps, a bit low for 3G but much better than those of Airtel Edge connection. I am very happy with its performance on Galaxy S. Hard to go back to edge connection after you have been used to 3G



Sorry for going offtopic :

As someone just said 3G, any news on when the other operators will provide 3G services ? I don't want to switch my network operator just for 3g, at home I use broadband with wifi, at office 10mbps wifi, it only causes issue when I'm traveling to other places where I need to browse through edge


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2010)

neeraj I think u will have to change the simcard itself for 3g services...I read somewhere


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 27, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> neeraj I think u will have to change the simcard itself for 3g services...I read somewhere



Ok thanks bro, but I was asking when will Airtel/voda/Idea and other service providers will start the 3g services. I cant trust mtnl with 3g services..never.

I can buy a cheap nokia phone for my Airtel, and to use MTNL 3G but I think they are worst in between 2G-3G i.e. more than 2g and less than 3g. lol

Btw: check the few games @N8

YouTube - Video Games on the Nokia N8 (S^3) - Asphalt, Avatar, GT Racing, Hero of Sparta... by Test-Mobile.fr


----------



## neerajvohra (Sep 28, 2010)

Nokia should change the handset name from N8 to L8 now. Another stupid delay news


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 28, 2010)

hehe good one neeraj 

BTW I read in TOI site what mistakes Nokia made in past several years which led to their downfall...I seriously hope they take immediate steps to rectify the situation. Symbian^4 should bring a new ray of hope...

Nokia's 'bureaucratic' culture troubles new CEO - The Times of India


----------



## dissel (Sep 28, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> hehe good one neeraj
> 
> BTW I read in TOI site what mistakes Nokia made in past several years which led to their downfall...I seriously hope they take immediate steps to rectify the situation. Symbian^4 should bring a new ray of hope...
> 
> Nokia's 'bureaucratic' culture troubles new CEO - The Times of India



Nice Find....


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 29, 2010)

good news for nokia fans...but the clear black tech is on E7 and not in N8

Nokia's new ClearBlack screen pitted against Samsung's Super AMOLED (Phone Arena News)


----------



## thatsme (Oct 8, 2010)

Samsung Galaxy S might have the best graphics processor but Nokia N8 is the best camera phone in the market(so i don't bother having a device which is 2nd best in the graphics department).Moreover u get Bluetooth 3.0,USB OTG,HDMI.


----------



## Empirial (Oct 9, 2010)

From what I heard N8 will cost Rs.26250, sounds good for the kind of feature & spec it has.


----------



## GERMZ (Oct 18, 2010)

So how many here got the N8 ? I am really loving mine. Everything is smooth fast and stable. Camera i brilliant and so is the multimedia aspect.... Got it straight from the dealer for 26k but i heard it is even lower in some other regions.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats on your new purchase!!. Glad that  you liked it. (Which was your previous phone by the way?. I believe that one of the two major gripes, some are having with the phone viz. poor browsing capabilities and lack of portrait qwerty are not even issues, provided the N8-optimized Opera Mobile or Mini and Swype are there). 

Yeah, it seems some are getting it for near Rs 23.5 K..


----------



## GERMZ (Oct 19, 2010)

Still keeping the N900 i was using previously. Poor browsing.. well it is not essentially a poor browsing experience according to me. If you switch off Flash , then the experience becomes much better and similar to Android devices etc...

Swype is coming to the N8. It has already been annnounced.  Current swype implementation only works in landscape mode.


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 19, 2010)

Try using the landscape mode qwerty keyboard, its much better than the T9 keyboard whule held in portrait mode.  my favorite feature has to be suuport USB On-The-Go ! Now i can connect a pen drive or portable mouse to my cellphone !


----------



## Anirvann (Oct 19, 2010)

Ethereal said:


> Try using the landscape mode qwerty keyboard, its much better than the T9 keyboard whule held in portrait mode.  my favorite feature has to be suuport USB On-The-Go ! Now i can connect a pen drive or portable mouse to my cellphone !


;

Not only pen drives but you can connect powered externals like 1 TB hard drives as well.


----------



## Ethereal (Oct 19, 2010)

Anirvann said:


> ;
> 
> Not only pen drives but you can connect powered externals like 1 TB hard drives as well.



Thanks for letting us know ! I've even seen people connecting things like USB fans and other smartphones via USB OTG... xD


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Oct 19, 2010)

GERMZ said:


> Still keeping the N900 i was using previously. Poor browsing.. well it is not essentially a poor browsing experience according to me. If you switch off Flash , then the experience becomes much better and similar to Android devices etc...
> 
> Swype is coming to the N8. It has already been annnounced.  Current swype implementation only works in landscape mode.



Ok. But, I think the UI still leaves a lot to be desired. (Talking about the default browser.)

Yeah, a good swype implementation (I prefer typing one-handed and hate the alphanumeric keypads) would be awesome


----------

